# September-Magazin Online!



## Dok (2. September 2004)

Viel Spaß damit!

http://www.anglerpraxis.de


----------



## Karstein (2. September 2004)

*AW: September-Magazin Online!*



> Auch das Anglerboard wird in Person von Dok und Thomas9904 vertreten sein. (...) Zu erkennen sind die beiden leicht: Ist ein bißchen wie Oliver Hardy und Stan Laurel, ein langer nicht so stabiler, und ein nicht so langer, etwas stabilerer ;-)



Guuuuuut gelacht eben!!! 

Viel Erfolg bei der Anspo! (dat sind aber nicht alle Aussteller in der Liste, oder?)

Gruß

Karsten


----------

